# Vergolden



## Malaxo (6. Oktober 2006)

Wie vergolde ich am realistischen etwas?

z.B. Eine Rose

http://www.romanceher.com/17inchBudLarge2.jpg

Damit das sehr echt wirkt.


----------



## cmyk-vienna (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde es mit einer Verlaufsumsetzung versuchen. Gegenstand selektieren, einen benutzerdefinierten Verlauf in Goldfarben anlegen und dann Bild/Einstellungen/Verlaufsumsetzung.
Ich hab das mal schnell an einem Bild getestet. Das Ergebnis ist nicht übermäßig gut, für Arbeitszeit < 2 min aber ok. Die Qualität steht und fällt mit dem Verlauf. Da mußt Du halt experimentieren.
100 % realistisch wirst Du es trotzdem nicht (oder nur mit sehr viel Aufwand) hinbekommen, da z.B. Gold auch die Umgebung reflektiert.


----------



## Malaxo (6. Oktober 2006)

Das wirkt einfach gelb und nicht goldig.

Mir ist schon klar das sich das reflektiert. Evt. wäre ein 3D Program hier angebrachter.

thx


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde mal mit dem Kunststofffolie Filter experimentieren.

Alex


----------

